# 18-year-old Met By Gun When He Tried To Assaulting Friend's Mom At Sleepover, Police Say



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Jun 6, 2018)

An 18-year-old is behind bars accused of sexually assaulting his friend's mother.

Jordan Corter, 18, was arrested and charged with attempted rape and sexual battery.

Investigators said Corter was invited to spend the night at a friend's house.

Around 2:30 a.m., he began knocking on his friend's mom's bedroom door. She told investigators that she opened the door to see what was wrong, and he pushed her to the bed.

She fought back, kneeing him in the groin before grabbing her pistol, pointing it at his head, and ordering him to get out.

Investigators who went to Corter's home to arrest him said the 18-year-old cried and said he should not be forgiven for what he'd done.


----------



## Gin&Tonic (Jun 6, 2018)

Who has a sleepover for 18 year olds? She had a random man all up in her home. Its not unheard of for an 18 year old to slaughter everyone in a home. Glad she came out of this OK.


----------



## hothair (Jun 6, 2018)

Woah! What?

What zoo was he released from? He is lucky he didn't get shot. 

Plus I would pistol whip my son for being 18 and unable to pick better friends to sleep over. Infact time for his own place.


----------



## SlimPickinz (Jun 6, 2018)

That's scary.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Jun 6, 2018)

Gin&Tonic said:


> Who has a sleepover for 18 year olds? She had a random man all up in her home. Its not unheard of for an 18 year old to slaughter everyone in a home. Glad she came out of this OK.


This little raggedy teen that lives next to has sleepovers at age 17-18 . I thought it was weird,especially a boy


----------



## Gin&Tonic (Jun 6, 2018)

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> This little raggedy teen that lives next to has sleepovers at age 17-18 . I thought it was weird,especially a boy



What do the parents think -that they are telling bedtime stories? They are all up in that room either getting high,having sex or planning their next crime spree.


----------



## weaveadiva (Jun 6, 2018)

I'm glad he admitted it so it's not he-say she-say.


----------



## UniquelyDivine (Jun 6, 2018)

How did he figure he would get away with this? I'm genuinely confused, he's truly sick.

On another note........this is why I sleep with my gun on my nightstand, never know when you'll need to reach over & regulate on a fool.


----------



## Brwnbeauti (Jun 6, 2018)

He woulda got his butt beat in my house pulling that. Ol disrespectful saltine.


----------



## Pat Mahurr (Jun 6, 2018)

Hmm.  I think the word “sleepover” gives the wrong idea.  Teen boys crash at each other’s houses all the time.  I don’t think THAT is the weird part.

The weird part is when one of them is a rapist and an idiot. 

Glad he got caught.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Jun 6, 2018)

Pat Mahurr said:


> Hmm.  I think the word “sleepover” gives the wrong idea.  Teen boys crash at each other’s houses all the time.  I don’t think THAT is the weird part.
> 
> The weird part is when one of them is a rapist and an idiot.
> 
> Glad he got caught.


Ditto. “Sleepover” makes me think of groups of kids spending the night. Sounds like it was just him which isn’t weird at all.


----------



## Menina Preta (Jun 6, 2018)

He thought she was a pervert like him. Nah dog. You gon learn.


----------



## Livingmylifetothefullest (Jun 6, 2018)

He never would have made it up in my house  

I would talk with my kid and be like you need to explain to me why your 18 year old friend needs to sleep over at my house in the first place.


----------



## Silkycoils (Jun 6, 2018)

.


----------



## Enyo (Jun 7, 2018)

I find it extremely weird that the idiot didn’t know the mother was packing.  Was he a close friend of the son? I knew which one of my friends parents owned guns when I was in high school!


----------



## PretteePlease (Jun 7, 2018)

He tried this on a grown woman.
Imagine what this evil ginger has done to children.
Does he have a little sister


----------



## fluffyforever (Jun 7, 2018)

Where was the son during and after all this took place? I would have expected him to take care of his friend before the cops came.


----------



## intellectualuva (Jun 7, 2018)

Ridiculous.


----------



## toinette (Jun 7, 2018)

Call me crazy but if my 18 year old son told me his friend was sleeping over I wouldn't think anything of it. I would assume either the friend is having a hard time at home or they would just be up watching a game or playing video games.


----------



## moneychaser (Jun 7, 2018)

PretteePlease said:


> He tried this on a grown woman.
> Imagine what this evil ginger has done to children.
> Does he have a little sister



Exactly what I was thinking.  How many lil girls has he done this to.


----------



## abioni (Jun 7, 2018)

Porn fantasy gone wrong.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jun 7, 2018)

What the....? *crickets*

Go Mom! Break the gun out like "SALT"


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jun 7, 2018)

PretteePlease said:


> He tried this on a grown woman.
> Imagine what this evil ginger has done to children.
> Does he have a little sister


The thought of this alone is too awful to bare.


----------



## nursenappy (Jun 7, 2018)

The 30 year old who got put out by his parents probably had sleepovers with his 30-35 year old friends as well.  Eating up all the food, taking over the living room AND the REMOTE, ordering pizza with mommas credit card, making  crank phone calls to all the girls who dumped them in high school!!! Please add to the list...


----------



## Petal26 (Jun 8, 2018)

Menina Preta said:


> He thought she was a pervert like him. Nah dog. You gon learn.


He been watching too many milf videos on the interwebs.  I guess he thought that really happened irl.  I'm glad he learned


----------

